# port fwm



## nedry (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi can you tell me when port x11-wm/fvwm will be fixed? I get the following error message when i try to compile:

```
===>  fvwm1-1.24r_6 is marked as broken: unfetchable.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 16, 2019)

You should probably be building the port x11-wm/fvwm2 instead. Is that what you intended? fvwm2 on Freshports


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 16, 2019)

nedry said:


> Hi can you tell me when port x11-wm/fvwm will be fixed?



Never. See FreshPorts.



> BROKEN: unfetchable
> 
> 
> DEPRECATED: unsupported upstream
> ...


----------

